# SRAM Rival 10 Speed Shifters



## SwimCycle09 (Apr 22, 2014)

Just orderd a set to replace a broken Shimano 5600 shifter on my cross bike and have a couple questions/concerns about this after seeing all kinds of posts on the shift paddles breaking on these shifters.

1) Was this issue limited to the 2009/10 series shifters? It seems like all the information I saw on broken Rival shifters was with parts from those years.

2) What year/model was the last series of 10 speed shifters? 2011? 2013?? and How would I tell what series I have once they arrive?

Thanks.


----------



## geekjimmy (Mar 26, 2012)

The 2009 set has "Rival" on the front of the brake lever. Newer releases have "SRAM" on the front of the lever. The box should have a sticker that (I believe) says when they were manufactured. I just replaced my right Rival shifter (for a different reason), and the box said "2013 WK 24"


----------

